

Young, Ambitious Back-End Web Developer Needed - rbabikian08

Young, Ambitious Back-End Web Developer Needed for a promising startup based in NYC. We want someone who could be a permanent part of our team. Any back-end guys who live in/near NYC who want to get involved in an early-stage startup that will have a huge impact on the community, please email ryan.babikian@gmail.com
======
StandardBub
Wow, you're in NYC, so you must know that advertising for "Young" is highly
illegal. Please rethink your goals. As written this is highly offensive.

~~~
antidoh
My exact thought. Except I was going to add a "fuck you."

------
hoodoof
Better not to advertise based on age, race, religion, gender etc etc.

